# White Mountain Road Status



## Mike P. (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is the link:

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/white_mountain/recreation/roads_status.php


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 4, 2005)

I wanted to find out if Success Pond Rd was open from Gorham thru Rte 26. I called the State Police, the USFS, Gorham PD, even the mill in Berlin. No luck. Since this is actually a semi-private logging road 14 miles long, it seems there is no way to find out if it's open or closed unless you try driving it yourself of luck out meeting a trucker that just drove on it. Any other ideas?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 5, 2005)

I edited the link to be the new one. The USFS moved that page.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 5, 2005)

Success Pond Road was indeed open today and most dry through out the merge with Rte 26 in Grafton Notch.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, just checked, Ravine Road, Jefferson Notch Mt. Clinton & Dolly Copp are already open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (+ a few more!)


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not like there was much snow cover to wait to melt. Though ... I would be careful on any of these roads at night, as temps are still below freezing so daytime melt and runoff will become sheer ice if they cross the road.


----------



## Mike P. (May 10, 2006)

Most of the major roads & lots are now open.  (Ammo, main lot, Galehead Road, Cherry Mt., Ravine Rd,  Zealand, Mt. Clinton & Route 113)  Haystack Rd. & Jefferson Notch remain closed.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 10, 2006)

MtnMagic just posted elsewhere that Haystack was open?

The York Pond Road bridge replacement up at the Berlin Fish Hatchery is completed and reopened.


----------



## Mike P. (May 10, 2006)

Haystack still showing as closed, I wonder if they were just working on it when he drove by?  If anyone is heading there, I'd call the Ranger District to confirm.


----------



## Mike P. (May 22, 2006)

Just checked today & Haystack & Jericho & Jefferson Notch still marked as closed.  J-Notch has a note that it is expected to open this week.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 30, 2006)

As of 11/20, all roads are showing as being open but if the upcoming front stays as snow showers & ice on the back side, expect they may close soon.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 5, 2006)

Bear Notch, Evans Notch & Wild  River Road, now closed.  Expect more soon.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 14, 2006)

FYI, Check the link, many roads closed, as of today a few still open per the USFS site including Jefferson Notch, Clinton Road & Sawyer River.  Another week & you might be able to sneak in & do Carrigain as a ten mile day instead of 14.


----------



## Mike P. (May 2, 2007)

It's that time of year again to check on road openings.  Most remain closed, acording to the site though, Ravine Lodge Road is open but that is up to DOC on status, Dolly Copp is open.


----------

